# CAT DIABETES by Dr Elizabeth Hodgkins



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.yourdiabeticcat.com/


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

very interesting article, do you have a diabetic cat? I did have one and read alot on the diabetic feline lists while she was alive. There is a theory about feeding certain varieties of Fancy feast cat foods, I figured what the heck and tried it. It did drop her insulin dosage extremely. She had been up to 8 units 2x daily and dropped to 1 1/2 2x daily.


----------

